# *المحركات رباعية وثنائية الأشواط



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

*المحركات رباعية وثنائية الأشواط
Four- and two-stroke engines


محرك رباعي الأشواط
Four-Stroke Engine
محرك ثنائي الأشواط
Two-Stroke Engine





عدد الأشواط:
4
2

شوط قدرة لكل: 
2 لفة لعمود المرفق 
1 لفة لعمود المرفق 

الاستخدام:
السيارات والشاحنات
محركات الديزل الكبيرة في السفن, 
والقاطرات التي يعمل المحرك الثنائي بها على إدارة مولد كهربائي لتسير القطار بالكهرباء
محركات البنزين الصغيرة: الدرجات البخارية, المحركات الصغيرة, القوارب, منشار الجنزير, ماكينة قص العشب

اختلاف الأجزاء:
- له نظام تزييت جبري 
- به صمامات دخول وعادم
- به تروس التقسيمة وعمود كامات
- معظم المحركات تبريد مياه
- ليس به نظام تزييت, وإنما ويضاف الزيت للوقود
- له فتحات (ثغور) لدخول وخروج العادم
- معظم المحركات تبريد هواء





محرك رباعي الأشواط
محرك ثنائي الأشواط

المميزات 
- عمر تشغيلي أعلى 
- كفاءة تشغيل أعلى, واستهلاك وقود أقل
- أقل تلوث للجو
- اقل ضوضاء
- القدرة القصوى موزعة على مجال واسع من لفات عمود المرفق
- معدل صيانة أقل
- قدرة أعلى من المحرك الرباعي, الذي له نفس السعة وعند نفس سرعة الدوران (يفترض ضعف القدرة بسبب حدوث إشعال مرة لكل لفة عمود مرفق بدل لفتين)
- له نسبة عالية من الوزن إلي القدرة حيث أنه أخف وزن وأكثر قدرة
- أقل تكلفة في الإنتاج, وأرخص سعراً 
- يمكن تشغيله في أي وضعيه, حيث لا يوجد وعاء للزيت مثل الموجود في المحرك الرباعي والذي يحد من وضعيته
- أقل أجزاء ولذلك أسهل صيانة و أخف وزناً
- خفة الوزن جعلته يستخدم في المعدات التي تحمل باليد (تهذيب الأشجار, المنشار)
- تشغيل ناعم حيث الحريق كل لفة, ويحتاج إلى حذافة أصغر بالنسبة للمحرك الرباعي نفس السعة

العيوب
- أجزاء أكثر
- أقل قدرة من المحرك الثنائي الذي له نفس السعة وعند نفس سرعة الدوران, شوط القدرة كل لفتين لعمود المرفق
- سعر أعلى
- وزن أثقل
- تآكل أسرع, وعمر تشغيلي أقصر, لعدم توفر نظام تزييت مناسب
- يحتاج إلى إضافة زيت للبنزين, يزيد من مصاريف التشغيل (يضاف الزيت للوقود بنسبة 1:16 إلى 1:24) 
- تلوث أكثر, بسبب بساطة التصميم (عدم وجود صمامات) تسرب جزء من الشحنة, كذلك حرق الزيت مع الشحنة
- كفاءة منخفضة, نتيجة التصميم البسيط, مؤدي إلى استهلاك أعلى للوقود
- صوت مرتفع وضوضاء عالية
- قدرة متدنية عند السرعات البطيئة
- كفاءة امتلاء ضعيفة, لهروب الشحنة وبقاء جزء من العادم بالاسطوانة 
- أسخن, درجة حرارة عالية لوجود احتراق كل لفة, وعدم وجود وقت كافي للتبريد
- القدرة القصوى مركزة في مجال ضيق من السرعات (لفة/دقيقة) وعند السرعات العالية
- معدل صيانة أعلى




* الشوط هو المسافة التي يتحركها المكبس من أقصى نقطة يصل إليها داخل الاسطوانة (النقطة الميتة العليا) إلى ادني نقطة يصل إليها داخل الاسطوانة (النقطة الميتة السفلى).

* يقوم محرك الاحتراق الداخلي بعمله عن طريق دورة cycle, هذه الدورة تتكون من أربعة إجراءات لإتمام علمية الاحتراق (السحب, الضغط, القدرة, العادم), وتكرر بعد ذلك. يسمى المحرك رباعي الأشواط الذي ينتهي من تلك الإجراءات خلال أربعة أشواط, ويدور فيها عمود المرفق لفتين. ويسمى المحرك ثنائي الأشواط حين ينتهي من تلك الإجراءات خلال شوطين, ويدور فيها عمود المرفق لفة واحدة. 



المحرك رباعي الأشواط :

رقم الشوط
الشوط
حركة المكبس
وضع الصمامات
حركة عمود المرفق

الإجراءات
صمام السحب
صمام العادم

1
السحب intake
لأسفل
مفتوح
مغلق
من 0 إلى 180 درجة (1/2 لفة)

2
الضغط pressure 
لأعلى
مغلق
مغلق
من 180 إلى 360 درجة (1/2 لفة)

3
القدرة power
لأسفل
مغلق
مغلق
من 360 إلى 540 درجة (1/2 لفة)

4
العادم exhaust
لأعلى
مغلق
مفتوح
من 540 إلى 720 درجة (1/2 لفة)

عدد الأشواط 
4 أشواط
عدد لفات عمود المرفق
(2 لفة)





- يفتح صمام السحب في نهاية شوط العادم ويغلق في بداية شوط الضغط
- يفتح صمام العادم في نهاية شوط القدرة ويغلق في بداية شوط السحب 

- تحدث الشرارة في نهاية شوط الضغط (أثناء صعود المكبس وقبل النقطة الميتة العليا)



المحرك ثنائي الأشواط:

رقم الشوط
الشوط
حركة المكبس
حركة عمود المرفق

الإجراءات

1
سحب و ضغط intake & compression 
لأعلى
من 0 إلى 180 درجة (1/2 لفة)

2
قدرة وعادم power & exhaust 
لأسفل
من 180 إلى 360 درجة (1/2 لفة)

عدد الأشواط 
2 شوط 
عدد لفات عمود المرفق
(1 لفة) 





- لإتمام الأربع إجراءات المطلوبة خلال شوطين فقط, يتم استخدام أسفل المكبس (علبة المرفق) لعمل ذلك

- خلال صعود المكبس لضغط الشحنة فوق سطح المكبس, يحدث السحب (دخول الشحنة أسفل المكبس)

- خلال نزول المكبس في شوط القدرة, يحدث ضغط للشحنة في أسفل المكبس. وعند نهاية شوط القدرة تدخل الشحنة من أسفل المكبس إلى داخل المكبس لتكسح العادم. 


منقول للفائدة :5:


----------



## ELMONENO (3 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

*شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات المتميزه التي تزودنونا بها وجزاكم الله كل خير عما تنفعونا به*


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (26 يونيو 2010)

سؤال يا اخوة

لماذا كفاءة المحرك ثنائي الاشواط أفضل من المحرك رباعي الاشواط؟


----------



## السوداني الاسد (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ميادة (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## alith (26 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل ومعلومات فيها الفائده للكتير الف شكر


----------



## ahmed malik (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asseeralward (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا علي المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات جميلة الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## adison2000 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمه ولو أنها تحتاج إلى بعض الترتيب حتى تكون واضحه أكثر للقارئ , شكرً جزيلاً .
​


----------



## adison2000 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> سؤال يا اخوة
> 
> لماذا كفاءة المحرك ثنائي الاشواط أفضل من المحرك رباعي الاشواط؟



لا يمكن بأي حال أن تكون كفاءة المحرك الثنائي الأشواط أعلى مما في المحرك الرباعي الأشواط , فهي تتميز أكثر في علو القدره المنتجه ولكن نسبةً للإستهلاك العالى للوقود وقله الهواء الصافي لعملية الإحتراق فكفاءتها أقل من كفاءة المحرك الرباعي الأشواط .​


----------

